# 아쉽다 vs 아깝다 vs 안타깝다



## gahando

Hi all,

I was wondering if someone can explain the difference between these three? They seem pretty similar...

Thanks,
gahando


----------



## Kross

I agree. All of them are so close in meaning that the words can be interchangeable depending contexts or situations. So it would be better if you provided the sentences you saw. Otherwise, I have no choice but to explain the words in a general way. 

As for 아쉽다, it is used to express a feeling. Let's pretend that you was having a party with your best friends one Friday night and it was in full swing. but suddenly one of them (Friend A) walked to you, saying that he had to go back home right away for an acceptable reason even though he wanted to stay longer. 아쉽다 is the feeling all of them had when the rest saw Friend A off at the door.  

As for 아깝다, after the party was over, you cleaned the place and realized that much food and many drinks were left over. You decided to throw them away even though you wanted to keep them because there was no space for them in the refrigerator. 아깝다 is the feeling you felt in this situation. 

As for 안타깝다, You turned on TV to watch the news. They said that an airplane crashed and all passengers passed away. 안타깝다 is the feeling you had in this situation.


----------



## mille gateaux

아쉽다, 아깝다 could be similar but 안타깝다 is somewhat different with those two.

1) You want more but you have to stop what you've been doing.  -> 아쉽다 

A contestant who's leaving the reality TV show 'American Idol' might say "아쉬워요" 

2) You couldn't win sth by a close call, or couldn't take full advantage of sth. -> 아깝다 

When someone lost by a narrow margin in sports game or sth, you would say "아, 아깝다. That was neck and neck."

3) Feeling of pity. You feel sorry for someone. -> 안타깝다


----------



## gahando

Thank you both for the great explanations! Yeah, 아쉽다 and 아깝다 appear to be pretty similar (similar enough that a Korean person asked about the difference). 
My friend had explained to me that 안타깝다 was more for regarding other people while 아쉽다 and 아깝다 were more about yourself. Obviously, your explanations are more detailed.

Thanks again


----------

